# libexpat.so.0 fehler bei svn / apache

## ilumine

hallo,

ich habe das problem dass seit kurzem weder svn noch apache starten wollen. 

es erscheint der fehler: svn: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ich habe bereits ein emerge -e world 

sowie ein revdep-rebuild -X hinter mir...

kein erfolg, bin nun etwas ... hilflos.

irgendwelche ideen?

Gruß,

Pascal

----------

## ilumine

das interessante ist ja dass ich (eben) z.b. nochmal ein revdep-rebuild -X gemacht habe und 

direkt drauf noch eins und alle pakete immernoch broken sind...

s.u. ... hilfe  :Sad: 

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files...

You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep

dependency, binary package or specially evaluated library.

laptux lib # revdep-rebuild -X

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/bonobo-browser (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/gnome-mount (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/rsvg-convert (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/rsvg-view (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/test-moniker (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce4-about (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce4-autostart-editor (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce4-menueditor (requires  libexpat.so.0 libxfce4mcs-client.so.2 libxfce4util.so.1 libxfcegui4.so.3)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce4-mixer (requires  libexpat.so.0 libxfce4mcs-client.so.2 libxfce4util.so.1 libxfcegui4.so.3)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce4-session (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce4-session-logout (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfce4-tips (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xfdesktop (requires  libexpat.so.0 libxfce4mcs-client.so.2 libxfce4util.so.1 libxfcegui4.so.3)

  broken /usr/bin/xfprint4 (requires  libexpat.so.0 libxfce4mcs-client.so.2 libxfce4util.so.1 libxfcegui4.so.3)

  broken /usr/bin/xfprint-manager (requires  libexpat.so.0 libxfce4mcs-client.so.2 libxfce4util.so.1 libxfcegui4.so.3)

  broken /usr/bin/xfrun4 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kspell_aspell.so (requires  libaspell.so.15)

  broken /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so (requires  libaspell.so.15 libpspell.so.15)

  broken /usr/lib/bonobo-2.0/samples/bonobo-sample-controls-2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/libexec/gnome-keyring-ask (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/libexec/gnome_segv2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0.9.12 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/librecentfile.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libtvhlp1.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpchelp1.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpftp1.so (requires  libcurl.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/sax.uno.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/php5/bin/php (requires  libaspell.so.15 libpspell.so.15)

  broken /usr/lib/php5/bin/php-cgi (requires  libaspell.so.15 libpspell.so.15)

  broken /usr/lib/xfce4/mcs-plugins/xfprint_plugin.so (requires  libexpat.so.0 libxfce4mcs-manager.so.2 libxfce4util.so.1 libxfcegui4.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/xfce4/modules/libxfce4mixer.so.0.0.0 (requires  libxfce4util.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/xfce4/modules/xfce4_desktop_menu.so (requires  libxfce4util.so.1 libxfcegui4.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/xfce4/panel-plugins/libdesktopmenu.so (requires  libxfce4util.so.1 libxfcegui4.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/xfce4/panel-plugins/libmixer.so (requires  libxfce4mcs-client.so.2 libxfce4util.so.1 libxfcegui4.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/xfce4/xfprint-plugins/bsdlpr_plugin.so (requires  libxfce4util.so.1 libxfcegui4.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/xfce4/xfprint-plugins/cups_plugin.so (requires  libxfce4util.so.1 libxfcegui4.so.3)

  broken /usr/local/lib/libsvn_client-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/local/lib/libsvn_delta-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/local/lib/libsvn_diff-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/local/lib/libsvn_fs_base-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/local/lib/libsvn_fs_fs-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/local/lib/libsvn_ra-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/local/lib/libsvn_ra_dav-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/local/lib/libsvn_ra_local-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/local/lib/libsvn_ra_svn-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/local/lib/libsvn_repos-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/local/lib/libsvn_subr-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/local/lib/libsvn_wc-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

  /usr/bin/bonobo-browser -> gnome-base/libbonoboui

  /usr/bin/gnome-mount -> gnome-base/gnome-mount

  /usr/bin/rsvg-convert -> gnome-base/librsvg

  /usr/bin/rsvg-view -> gnome-base/librsvg

  /usr/bin/test-moniker -> gnome-base/libbonoboui

  /usr/bin/xfce4-about -> xfce-base/xfce-utils

  /usr/bin/xfce4-autostart-editor -> xfce-base/xfce4-session

  /usr/bin/xfce4-menueditor -> xfce-base/xfdesktop

  /usr/bin/xfce4-mixer -> xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer

  /usr/bin/xfce4-session -> xfce-base/xfce4-session

  /usr/bin/xfce4-session-logout -> xfce-base/xfce4-session

  /usr/bin/xfce4-tips -> xfce-base/xfce4-session

  /usr/bin/xfdesktop -> xfce-base/xfdesktop

  /usr/bin/xfprint4 -> xfce-base/xfprint

  /usr/bin/xfprint-manager -> xfce-base/xfprint

  /usr/bin/xfrun4 -> xfce-base/xfce-utils

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kspell_aspell.so -> kde-base/kdelibs

  /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so -> dev-lang/php

  /usr/lib/bonobo-2.0/samples/bonobo-sample-controls-2 -> gnome-base/libbonoboui

  /usr/libexec/gnome-keyring-ask -> gnome-base/gnome-keyring

  /usr/libexec/gnome_segv2 -> gnome-base/libgnomeui

  /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0.9.12 -> dev-libs/apr-util

  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/librecentfile.so -> app-office/openoffice

  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libtvhlp1.so -> app-office/openoffice

  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpchelp1.so -> app-office/openoffice

  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpftp1.so -> app-office/openoffice

  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/sax.uno.so -> app-office/openoffice

  /usr/lib/php5/bin/php -> dev-lang/php

  /usr/lib/php5/bin/php-cgi -> dev-lang/php

  /usr/lib/xfce4/mcs-plugins/xfprint_plugin.so -> xfce-base/xfprint

  /usr/lib/xfce4/modules/libxfce4mixer.so.0.0.0 -> xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer

  /usr/lib/xfce4/modules/xfce4_desktop_menu.so -> xfce-base/xfdesktop

  /usr/lib/xfce4/panel-plugins/libdesktopmenu.so -> xfce-base/xfdesktop

  /usr/lib/xfce4/panel-plugins/libmixer.so -> xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer

  /usr/lib/xfce4/xfprint-plugins/bsdlpr_plugin.so -> xfce-base/xfprint

  /usr/lib/xfce4/xfprint-plugins/cups_plugin.so -> xfce-base/xfprint

  *** /usr/local/lib/libsvn_client-1.so.0.0.0 not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/local/lib/libsvn_client-1.so.0.0.0 -> (none)

  *** /usr/local/lib/libsvn_delta-1.so.0.0.0 not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/local/lib/libsvn_delta-1.so.0.0.0 -> (none)

  *** /usr/local/lib/libsvn_diff-1.so.0.0.0 not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/local/lib/libsvn_diff-1.so.0.0.0 -> (none)

  *** /usr/local/lib/libsvn_fs_base-1.so.0.0.0 not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/local/lib/libsvn_fs_base-1.so.0.0.0 -> (none)

  *** /usr/local/lib/libsvn_fs_fs-1.so.0.0.0 not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/local/lib/libsvn_fs_fs-1.so.0.0.0 -> (none)

  *** /usr/local/lib/libsvn_ra-1.so.0.0.0 not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/local/lib/libsvn_ra-1.so.0.0.0 -> (none)

  *** /usr/local/lib/libsvn_ra_dav-1.so.0.0.0 not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/local/lib/libsvn_ra_dav-1.so.0.0.0 -> (none)

  *** /usr/local/lib/libsvn_ra_local-1.so.0.0.0 not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/local/lib/libsvn_ra_local-1.so.0.0.0 -> (none)

  *** /usr/local/lib/libsvn_ra_svn-1.so.0.0.0 not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/local/lib/libsvn_ra_svn-1.so.0.0.0 -> (none)

  *** /usr/local/lib/libsvn_repos-1.so.0.0.0 not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/local/lib/libsvn_repos-1.so.0.0.0 -> (none)

  *** /usr/local/lib/libsvn_subr-1.so.0.0.0 not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/local/lib/libsvn_subr-1.so.0.0.0 -> (none)

  *** /usr/local/lib/libsvn_wc-1.so.0.0.0 not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/local/lib/libsvn_wc-1.so.0.0.0 -> (none)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

usw...

----------

## c_m

Hatte das Problem neulich auch:

1) emerge dev-libs/expat

2) cd /usr/lib; ln -f libexpat.so.1.5.2 libexpat.so.0

Das hat bei mir vorerst geholfen.

----------

## Necoro

bei svn kommt revdep-rebuild nicht ganz mit ...

wenn svn nicht tut: emerge -1v apr-util:0 apr-util:1

und danach subversion neu bauen

(erklärung: revdep-rebuild will immer nur apr-util:1 neu bauen -- -aber apr-util:0 wird von svn und apache benötigt)

@c_m: das setzen des linkes ist nur ein workaround, der dir früher oder später auf die füße fällt  :Wink: 

----------

## c_m

ich weiß, aber da ich mein Sys grade update (und das letzte ist Monate her) bin ich frohen Mutes, dass danach alles wieder sauber läuft  :Wink: 

----------

## ilumine

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> bei svn kommt revdep-rebuild nicht ganz mit ...
> 
> wenn svn nicht tut: emerge -1v apr-util:0 apr-util:1
> 
> und danach subversion neu bauen

 

hat nicht geholfen leider

----------

## pablo_supertux

Bei mir hat nur geholfen, expat zu deinstallieren und dann neu zu intallieren, dann wieder revdep-rebuild. Ich saß auch sehr lange an dieser Geschichte   :Evil or Very Mad:  und dabei musste ich für meine studienarbeit ein svn ci ausfühen   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## der_flo

ich hab auch 1000 tipps ausprobiert (bei mir damals kmail und kopete), nichts hat geholfen.

dann hab ich "emerge -e system; emerge -e world" gemacht und die sache hat wieder funktioniert.

meine lösung dauert halt _ewig_, dafür kannst dir aber ziemlich sicher sein, dass dein system dann wieder rennt.

ciao,

der flo

----------

## Kopernikus

I had the same problem with an svn co...

The solution of Necoro worked for me..

Thanks.

Regards,

Kopernikus

----------

